
Twitter Analytics - karangoeluw
https://analytics.twitter.com/
======
joeblau
This is going to put quite a few companies out of business. I used to work for
a company doing data analytics on social media data. The thing I really like
about this site is that it actually gives you great insights. For example, I
can see tweet reach, link click data. This is pretty freaking awesome from a
data science perspective.

Now someone needs to make a data miner so you just upload that CSV and it
tells you 3 actionable things. Stuff like:

1\. Your tweets about technology are the best

2\. Tweet during the morning

3\. Humor in your tweets is not your strength

~~~
datacog
> For example, I can see tweet reach, link click data

\- It does not show tweet reach

\- Link click data isnt very helpful if you dont use your own shortened urls.

Can you name a few companies which will go out of business because of this?
Instead, those startups might be bought by twitter to boost their offering,
similar to how they bought GNIP

~~~
joeblau
Companies on this[1] or this[2] list. A lot of what these companies provide (I
worked at one) is merely a way to gain insight into your social media profile.
Twitter Analytics is an extremely good implementation of this service for
free. Twitter also gives you the CSV to mine your own data allowing an
individual or company to make correlations that Twitter might not necessarily
be able to make.

You're right, Twitter may buy some of those companies but to me, that's still
out of business.

[1] - [https://business.twitter.com/partners/list/certified-
product...](https://business.twitter.com/partners/list/certified-products)

[2] - [https://business.twitter.com/partners/list/marketing-
platfor...](https://business.twitter.com/partners/list/marketing-platform-
partners)

~~~
datacog
> Twitter may buy some of those companies but to me, that's still out of
> business

Point taken. But, some companies are built with a goal to get acquired. I
would define out of business (and get acquired) as those companies who arent
able to sell/continue traction, and get 'acqui-hired' for talent and relevancy
of what they built, not exactly to integrate their product offering.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, I totally agree. Investor motivations also play a part in what you're
saying. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the list of approved twitter
parters could shrink once customers figure out that you can get very good
Twitter analytics for free.

------
mrmaddog
My personal account has had this for a few months, but my friendly twitter bot
(@8ball_) still does not have access. Is there some sort of gatekeeping
mechanism? The help page refers to twitter card analytics, but that is not
helpful. It would be nice to roll my own statistics off of that CSV instead of
relying on hodge podges of services like Wildfire
([https://monitor.wildfireapp.com/count_reports/display?twitte...](https://monitor.wildfireapp.com/count_reports/display?twitter=8ball_))

In any case, I'd love to see this roll out to more accounts: I think the
information on engagement, follow:unfollow ratios and mentions over time are
incredibly useful for creating more meaningful content (for businesses and
automated services), though I am not convinced such behavior is good for
individuals, and am curious whether access to a dashboard increases or
decreases engagement.

~~~
lfcipriani
Hi, @lfcipriani from Twitter Platform Relations team. Twitter Cards Analytics
is open for every account that has Twitter Cards installed
([https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards)).
It's a way to know how your content is shared on Twitter.

To install a Card you need to insert meta tags in your HTML page and get it
validated in
[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards/validation/validator](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards/validation/validator).
The approval is automatic.

Then, every tweet (from any person in the network) that includes a link from
your website will expand a Card and engagements data will be collected in your
dashboard.

More info:
[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards/analytics](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards/analytics)

------
edent
All data is in Pacific Time.

That's supremely unhelpful for those of us not blessed to be living in
California.

------
watson
I'm wondering why the URL redirects to "/accounts/3lycc/timeline_activity" \-
specifically the "3lycc" part?

First I thought that the OP had submitted a link to his personal analytics
page, but entering just analytics.twitter.com in the browser redirects to this
page. Does anybody know what 3lycc means?

~~~
evan_
Mine's a different string. Presumably it's an account identifier.

------
ejain
I've had this for months now? It's useful, but I don't think it's going to put
anyone out of business... Also, I still can't register my https-only website
for ad analytics, what's up with that?

------
agotterer
Does this put a lot of twitter analytics products out of business?

~~~
datacog
It does not. I came to know this tool while using Twitter ads (they had a $50
promotion). Seems the strategy is to engage with analytics and push towards
promoting tweets. But I havent seen/read much about this tool. They need to
develop it much more to give out useful analytics (try comparing this with
facebook's page analytics)

 _Here are the shortcomings of the tool:_

\- Clicks on URL: It shows the overall clicks on the url, if you use it
multiple times, it will be summed up

\- No reach metrics for your tweets

\- Filters: No filters on date ranges, difficult to dig out tweets

\- No sorting of tweets by number of retweets etc.

\- No sentiment analysis

All of these shortcomings could result into 2-3 products itself.

 _Some useful things are:_

\- Follower trends

\- Interests and segmentation of your followers

\- High level overview of how your tweets are doing.

~~~
karangoeluw
> \- No sentiment analysis

I doubt Twitter will ever do this mostly because of the scale of the problem
and because I don't see why they would release it as a product for free (even
if they came up with something solid).

~~~
filmgirlcw
They bought Bluefin (biggest acquisition pre-IPO) which did a ton of really
great sentiment analysis. They ended up shelving Bluefin's product (which was
targets at brands and TV networks), because they'd already signed a deal with
Nielsen. A shame too. Bluefin's data was amazing. And they had lots of paying
customers.

It could be a very easy add-on play for big users, but Twitter hasn't
historically wanted to be in the services business.

------
fotoblur
Twitter analytics just confirmed how unimportant I am.

------
rhythmvs
This will not be an offering to the general public? While logged in into
Twitter, the page reads:

    
    
        @myhandle does not have access to Twitter Analytics. If you're a publisher, developer, or advertiser, learn how to get access.

~~~
kmfrk
My site had been un-validated for Cards, so maybe that's what was causing it.

You could try to see if the same applies to you.

------
mason55
Is there any API for this? Twitter's analytics APIs are awful compared to
things like FQL/Facebook Insights. The API doesn't even have access to basic
reach numbers let alone things like organic storytellers.

~~~
markdhansen
I'm wondering also - anybody know if there is API access to these stats?

------
jgalt212
There is just so much bot activity on Twitter that I wonder if these analytics
can produce any meaningful insights.

If you think my statement is loaded, just try constructing a tweet with a
story link and a ticker symbol for an actively traded stock (e.g. $AAPL). Just
see how many clicks you get and if the link goes back to your site, you'll see
that almost all of clients clicking don't run any JavaScript (strong
indication of a bot).

The above example is from personal experience. There may be other topics away
from finance that attract much less bot activity.

------
jscheel
Interesting. It shows the distribution of genders that follow me. I wonder if
it matches the distribution I follow, the distribution for twitter as a whole,
or if it's unbalanced.

------
andersk
More I think about it it seems like this could have a negative impact on
average users.

For those who have low engagement rates it almost damages the feedback loop...
Sure they knew how many retweets & new followers they were getting before, but
now knowing that few links are clicked etc. could lessen the reason for
creating content.

------
_RPM
I had no idea this existed. Thank you.

------
rokhayakebe
Isn't this a YC company they acquired previously (2 or 3 years ago)?

~~~
ZoF
This seems like false conjecture.

That is to say the only Twitter Analytics company I know of YC funding in the
last few years is Crowdbooster, which hasn't sold to Twitter.

Why make a comment like this? It adds nothing to the discussion and makes
readers waste time on useless research. Normally I read comments like this,
quickly google, and continue on with my life, but it's become an annoying
trend.

EDIT: Could I inquire as to the downvotes? If you're about to downvote please
consider letting me know whether it's because:

a.)I made an initial error(in stating that YC aquired companies instead of
funding them).

b.)I was unnecessarily overly critical of the initial parent comment.

c.)I Came across as braggadocios and didn't add much(if anything) to the
conversation at hand.

d.)Something else entirely.

e.)A combination of any/all of the above.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
YC doesn't acquire companies.

~~~
ZoF
I edited this to funded within under a minute of posting and must have
forgotten to submit.

Care to comment on anything other than that egregious error?

edit: I made this error because the initial parent comment to which I had
responded had the word 'aquired' in it. I must have subconsciously confused
the two, if you're implying that I don't understand how YC functions after
years of reading the content here(entirely possible, albiet unlikely), that's
simply not true.

I'm a human and entirely fallible, this was an error; sorry gals/guys.

------
grimmdude
Zeros across the board :|

------
3825
I cannot access this page.

>> Server not found >> Firefox can't find the server at analytics.twitter.com.

Down for everyone says it is up. I can't get to it. I can get to twitter.com
just fine though. Anyone have an idea what I can try?

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/analytics.twitter.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/analytics.twitter.com)

~~~
ehPReth
Do you have an extension or hosts file meant to block advertisements or
trackers? I had to tell Ghostery to allow the page load

~~~
3825
Thank you

